# Winter Tires Arrived - Some Pics



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

The UPS guy delivered my winter tires yesterday. I really like the way the Mille Miglia Evo 5's look. They are a really sharp rim. The Bridgestone LM22's have a ton of small grooves built into each tread block. I think these are for improving ice traction. I also noticed that the rubber itself is pretty soft. I'm wondering how long these tires are going to last and how much time its going to take to render those grooves useless.

I'm hoping winter takes its time to get here. Over the last few years, we have gotten snow prior to Halloween. You wouldn't know its October though, temps have been in the 80's since the weekend. Great, now I jinxed all of Buffalo.

Here are two pics of the tires/rims. I didn't get a chance to take any pics of the tread block.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

Where did you buy it from and how much are they? I'm looking for a set of winters as well!!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice wheels Ack :thumbup: 

I can't wait to see them on your car . . .

I think you should mount them for the hell of it this weekend, take some pictures for us and then switch them back to your summer wheels


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice rims :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Word Pete! :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Ack said:


> *I'm wondering how long these tires are going to last and how much time its going to take to render those grooves useless*


Don't quote me, becuase I may not be remember correctly, but I recall reading about the LM22's that the outer part of the tread compound is quite soft and offers very good grip on snow and ice, but that it wears rather quickly. Below that soft compound is a harder compound that is relatively hard wearing for overal trie longevity. When you get down to that harder compound, the grip is supposed to be similar to an above-average quality all season, which is a significant downgrade of available traction.

I might be blowing it out my ass, but that's what I remember reading about them a year ago.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Nice wheels Ack :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to see them on your car . . .
> 
> I think you should mount them for the hell of it this weekend, take some pictures for us and then switch them back to your summer wheels  *


I still have to switch out the rear brake pads, so the wheels will be off; it won't take too long to mount these. I'm curious as to how they will look too. Looks like I got some pictures to take this weekend!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

BigRain said:


> *Where did you buy it from and how much are they? I'm looking for a set of winters as well!!! *


I got them thru Eddie at Tirerack. They were a little over $1,425.

His number is 1-888-541-1777 EXT369 or you can email him at [email protected].


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> I'm curious as to how they will look too. Looks like I got some pictures to take this weekend! *


You'd only have to put them on one side for pics.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Just received the same tires for my wife's car. The LM-22 tire compound is MUCH harder than the Blizzak MZ-01's compound. Dry handling should be better than what I experienced last winter. Should be interesting, though, to see if traction on ice is less because of this.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Winter Tires Arrived - Some Pics*



[email protected] said:


> *Don't quote me, becuase I may not be remember correctly, but I recall reading about the LM22's that the outer part of the tread compound is quite soft and offers very good grip on snow and ice, but that it wears rather quickly. Below that soft compound is a harder compound that is relatively hard wearing for overal trie longevity. When you get down to that harder compound, the grip is supposed to be similar to an above-average quality all season, which is a significant downgrade of available traction.
> 
> I might be blowing it out my ass, but that's what I remember reading about them a year ago. *


I hope this isn't the case. If I spent $150 per tire and after a few thousand miles they give me the same/little above average all season grip, I will be pretty ticked. I guess I'll find out soon enough though.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *You'd only have to put them on one side for pics. *


That was my plan.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> I got them thru Eddie at Tirerack. They were a little over $1,425.
> 
> His number is 1-888-541-1777 EXT369 or you can email him at [email protected]. *


Thanks ACK!!! Man... this is expensive..... :bawling:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Winter Tires Arrived - Some Pics*



Ack said:


> *
> 
> I hope this isn't the case. If I spent $150 per tire and after a few thousand miles they give me the same/little above average all season grip, I will be pretty ticked. I guess I'll find out soon enough though. *


For your sake, I hope that I'm wrong too. I'd try to refrain from pushing them on dry pavement though


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Winter Tires Arrived - Some Pics*



[email protected] said:


> *For your sake, I hope that I'm wrong too. I'd try to refrain from pushing them on dry pavement though *


Once they're installed, I'm going to have to try really hard not to push the car on dry pavement. I don't want them to wear any quicker than they will under normal driving.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Pete, that really is the secret to success with snows... 85-90% of the time the roads are going to be dry and salty, so unless you take it easy you will be putting quite the stress on those little soft tread blocks. Like I told ya earlier, I lost a little less than 1/2 my tread on my rear Pilot Alpins in just one winter! :yikes:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *Pete, that really is the secret to success with snows... 85-90% of the time the roads are going to be dry and salty, so unless you take it easy you will be putting quite the stress on those little soft tread blocks. Like I told ya earlier, I lost a little less than 1/2 my tread on my rear Pilot Alpins in just one winter! :yikes:  *


Yes, but you also drive like a maniac.

The other key, is not to drive them in warmer weather. Make sure you don't use them till the temps stay pretty much in the 30s and take them off early in spring.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *Yes, but you also drive like a maniac.
> 
> The other key, is not to drive them in warmer weather. Make sure you don't use them till the temps stay pretty much in the 30s and take them off early in spring. *


I was wondering about this when I spoke with Chris yesterday. When do you take off the summer tires? Is it if the lows get down below 30 or if the average temp for the day is in the 30's? It's already getting into the low 40's at night here, but it can get up to 70 during the day. I don't want to take them off too early. I guess as long as I use common sense while driving, I should be fine (i.e. Don't drive like Chris!).


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> I was wondering about this when I spoke with Chris yesterday. When do you take off the summer tires? Is it if the lows get down below 30 or if the average temp for the day is in the 30's? It's already getting into the low 40's at night here, but it can get up to 70 during the day. I don't want to take them off too early. I guess as long as I use common sense while driving, I should be fine (i.e. Don't drive like Chris!).  *


I don't think you'll need a spreadsheet to time this. Just put them on as late as possible for use in snow, like maybe after the first warning of snow, and take them off as soon as possible in spring, like that first warmer day, knowing you'll probably have at least one snow that you'll get caught in w/o the tires.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alan, Tirerack actually has a picture of a 330Cic with the Evo 5 Sport rims. These rims are a little darker than the regular Evo 5's. I might seriously get these in 18" for the summer. They look really nice on our E46s.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Whohangs said:


> *Quick question, do you guys keep track of where each tire was mounted so that they can be mounted in the same position when you switch? I forgot about this last year when they took off my snow tires and wonder if it's worth noting when I switch off my summer tires. *


I labeled each wheel with a label maker I have. It prints out a strip and I placed it on the inside of each tire . . . unlike Chris (webguy) I barely wore out my winter tires but my winter wheels are 330Ci non-sport wheels with factory all season tires and I only put on 1000-1500 miles.

I am going to keep them for my new car as well because I think they look really good on the sedan (incidentally they are also the same wheels as the 330xi sport package) :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *I got mine at home depot . . . I think it cost $50 or $60 . . . *


Thanks again Alan! :thumbup: I'll have to go there and check it out.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW! sweet looking rims. ya...i had some concern about tread wear on those tires being so soft. the same can probably be said for all snow tires. i guess i should've mentioned it earlier, u probably could've saved urself some coin if u purchased the tires up here in TO with the amazing exchange rate u can get. then again where would u put them for the ride back to b-lo? ur trunk? 

no raceworld?!?! at least ur coming up to TO. like u need any excuse just to spend some american coin at a certain establishment.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *WOW! sweet looking rims. ya...i had some concern about tread wear on those tires being so soft. the same can probably be said for all snow tires. i guess i should've mentioned it earlier, u probably could've saved urself some coin if u purchased the tires up here in TO with the amazing exchange rate u can get. then again where would u put them for the ride back to b-lo? ur trunk?
> 
> no raceworld?!?! at least ur coming up to TO. like u need any excuse just to spend some american coin at a certain establishment. *


Thanks Chris!

It would've been pretty hard getting those rims in my car with no trunk to put them in. I wouldn't want to stack them in the rear seat.

When we come up, it will probably be for a Saturday night. I really want to hit some clubs up. We can always hit the "establishment" anytime we want.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *WOW! sweet looking rims. ya...i had some concern about tread wear on those tires being so soft. the same can probably be said for all snow tires. i guess i should've mentioned it earlier, u probably could've saved urself some coin if u purchased the tires up here in TO with the amazing exchange rate u can get. then again where would u put them for the ride back to b-lo? ur trunk?
> 
> no raceworld?!?! at least ur coming up to TO. like u need any excuse just to spend some american coin at a certain establishment. *


Chris, can you recommend me some places that's cheap to get tires in TO?


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*JUST ANOTHER OPINION*



Ack said:


> *The UPS guy delivered my winter tires yesterday. I really like the way the Mille Miglia Evo 5's look. They are a really sharp rim. The Bridgestone LM22's have a ton of small grooves built into each tread block. I think these are for improving ice traction. I also noticed that the rubber itself is pretty soft. I'm wondering how long these tires are going to last and how much time its going to take to render those grooves useless.
> 
> I'm hoping winter takes its time to get here. Over the last few years, we have gotten snow prior to Halloween. You wouldn't know its October though, temps have been in the 80's since the weekend. Great, now I jinxed all of Buffalo.
> 
> ...


ACK, don't take this the wrong way, cause I think the wheels will look great on your car. BUT

Why spend $1400 on a set of Alloy wheels when they are just going to get chewed up by salt and sand during the winter.

I bought 17" Steel Wheels from the BMW dealership last winter, threw on some blizzaks and was set all winter. The total cost was under $500.

Just an opinion.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*JUST ANOTHER OPINION*



Ack said:


> *The UPS guy delivered my winter tires yesterday. I really like the way the Mille Miglia Evo 5's look. They are a really sharp rim. The Bridgestone LM22's have a ton of small grooves built into each tread block. I think these are for improving ice traction. I also noticed that the rubber itself is pretty soft. I'm wondering how long these tires are going to last and how much time its going to take to render those grooves useless.
> 
> I'm hoping winter takes its time to get here. Over the last few years, we have gotten snow prior to Halloween. You wouldn't know its October though, temps have been in the 80's since the weekend. Great, now I jinxed all of Buffalo.
> 
> ...


ACK, don't take this the wrong way, cause I think the wheels will look great on your car. BUT

Why spend $1400 on a set of Alloy wheels when they are just going to get chewed up by salt and sand during the winter.

I bought 17" Steel Wheels from the BMW dealership last winter, threw on some blizzaks and was set all winter. The total cost was under $500.

Just an opinion.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

Daniel,

how much did they charge you for the steels? And what size Blizzaks did you have? I'm looking to get some winter tires and want to keep the budget AS LOW AS POSSIBLE too!

Thanks,

BR.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: JUST ANOTHER OPINION*



Daniel said:


> *
> 
> ACK, don't take this the wrong way, cause I think the wheels will look great on your car. BUT
> 
> ...


Believe me, I hear what you're saying but here is my reason for getting them. . . during the winter, I will still be entering my car in shows. I don't have any place to put the M68's and I drive my car to the shows so I spent the extra money and got nice rims.

I don't think they will get chewed up anymore than my normal rims would during everyday driving. Salt gets all over our cars, yet we can still clean them and they look good as new. As long as I take care of them, they will look great.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Ack, were the rims $1400 or the rims and tires together?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *Ack, were the rims $1400 or the rims and tires together? *


For rims and tires. The rims were about $190/each. Tires were $152/each.


----------



## jester76 (Aug 28, 2002)

I have recently contacted two local dealers who told me that they don't offer 17" steel wheels. So, they only offer alloys, and their package runs about 1300 with mounting. Does anyone know where I can get 17 inch steel wheels? Right now I am currently looking at Tirerack for the Michelins Arctic Aplin with the Sport Edition Valor wheels for about 1122. Any thoughts and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

jester, 

buy the snows from Canada, much cheaper with the canadian funds.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

jester76 said:


> *I have recently contacted two local dealers who told me that they don't offer 17" steel wheels. So, they only offer alloys, and their package runs about 1300 with mounting. Does anyone know where I can get 17 inch steel wheels? Right now I am currently looking at Tirerack for the Michelins Arctic Aplin with the Sport Edition Valor wheels for about 1122. Any thoughts and opinions would be appreciated. *


Contact Bol and see where he got his from or make him an offer . . .

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=752


----------



## PAJ (Apr 18, 2002)

FYI regarding using one set of wheels with two sets of tires. I've heard that tires can safely handle getting mounted onto wheels only a few (2-3) times. If this is true, it is probably best to spring for the extra set of wheels. Makes everything a lot easier, too.

I had LM-22's on my last car for one winter. I absolutely loved them. The dry handling was superb without compromising grip in the snow very much. They were perfect for Minnesota (cold, snowy, and flat). I didn't notice excessive wear, and I drive rather aggressively. Even in these parts, you still drive on dry pavement 90% of the time during winter. The LM-22's are the perfect tire for these conditions, IMO.


----------

